# question about goat meat



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

This may sound like an odd question but here goes. I understand that goat meat is much like venison, in that there is very little intramuscular fat. I have butchered many deer myself. The fat collects internally and along the back and sides of the animal. Is this the way fat collects on the goat? Here's the real question. Deer fat is nasty. Extremely unpalatable. Is goat fat the same way? Or if you were having some of your chevon ground up or made into sausage, would you add some of the fat back in?

When making venison sausage, meat packers generally use beef or pork fat. Thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

goat meat doesn't have as much fat in it....It is really good tasty meat... if you know how to feed them proper and cook it right ect.....I can't seem to get it right yet...mine is always gamey....but we had some from another fb boer breeder and man ..that was so good ...it tasted alot like beef...
yes internally and along the back and sides is where fat collects...... as I mentioned above ....if you do it right ...all is good..... :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ok first off I LOVE GOAT MEAT! it's delicious.. but i wouldn't say it's like venison.. i call it lamb and beef collided in a horrible train accident and made delicious goat

haha

but the fat on my goats, when fed right, collects along the outsides of the muscle.. its like a little steack packaged in fat bubblewrap! haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> i call it lamb and beef collided in a horrible train accident and made delicious goat


 :ROFL:

that was funny SDK........ :greengrin:

how do you feed them to prepare them for butcher? 
Do you pen them up ?
how long do you feed them up and what age do you start and finish?

Sorry for the 20 questions.... :shocked:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha i always get funny looks when i say that


but i keep them in a pen and we walk daily. cause our pens are not the biggest out there ( 14 x 16)

i elevate feeders and feed showfeed at 3 % body weight and teff or grass hay.

i start them on feed at 3 months and go to 6-9 months depending on the weight and fat covering..


but they usually finish out really well..


oh and i am soo excited.. if this lady buys some of my nigerians( like 2 ) melissa is going to loan me a red doe to breed market goats.. so cool!


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

SDK: But the fat can be eaten? Venison is delicious but the fat is disgusting.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

absolutely yes.. and its not foul at all


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thank you SDK...I appreciate the info.....



> oh and i am soo excited.. if this lady buys some of my nigerians( like 2 ) melissa is going to loan me a red doe to breed market goats.. so cool!


congrats that sounds really good.... :wink:


----------

